# Picked up this pre 48 schwinn



## dragnusa (Aug 6, 2013)

I did some swapping the other day. I swapped a schwinn meridian for a load of old bikes. In the load was a bunch of small parts bikes and a couple ladies mid weight cruisers and a late 60s huffy rail. and this its not in great shape but will be a nice project for my son ( he wants a skiptooth to ride when I ride mine) from the research Ive done the best I can tell its a pre48 schwinn. If anyone can offer me any ID help it would be great. The number off the bottom of the BB is b62202


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 6, 2013)

*???*

This may be a 47


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 7, 2013)

A "B" serial number does look like '47 or perhaps '46. If the rear drop outs are slightly thinner than those on your other Schwinns, then it's a '46.  Despite the chainring, this looks like it was a straightbar Autocycle, of course no way to tell if it was equipped or unequipped at this point. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## dragnusa (Aug 7, 2013)

Dont know much about schwinns actually avoid them most the time unless its something this old or like a stingray or fairlady. any info would be great.


----------



## dragnusa (Aug 19, 2013)

looking more like a schwinn now


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2013)

*pre-1948 straightbar*

youre getting there.


----------



## dragnusa (Aug 28, 2013)

Now all I need is to either find a tank or fab one up


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 28, 2013)

dragnusa said:


> Now all I need is to either find a tank or fab one up




That be a very uncommon fat bar frame. ..


----------



## dragnusa (Sep 1, 2013)

whats a fat bar frame? and whats so special about them?


----------



## dragnusa (Sep 29, 2013)

Since i cant find a tank for it at this time I decided it needed an insert. so I made one out of some expanded metal I had on hand.


----------

